# Strange Behavior



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

So we were lying in our beds, me and the hoodlums, when suddenly Sakari got up and started sniffing the air, the walls, the floor...not her normal, "I have to pee" sniffing...she's smelling or sensing something...it's weird.

I brought her downstairs and leashed her up to go outside to see, just in case. She fake peed, (she does this), so I brought her back in.

When I came back in, I walked to the doorway between the kitchen and living room where I take my shoes off and she stood there, staring at the wall behind me. Intently.

Right now, she is still sniffing the air, smelling the floor and very slowly going up the stairs, trying to find "something". 

It's the weirdest thing. Shasta, on the other hand, is not doing any of this. 

What the heck is she smelling or sensing? 

One bad thing about being someone who reads a lot? OVERactive imagination! She's kinda freaking me out...I've never seen her act like this.

Maybe something's coming like weather related or something? I don't know. 

Anyone else have a dog that has ever done this?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Could it be a mouse (or something) in the walls?:tape2: 

One of the joys of living in a cute, charming older house is easy rodent access. :sad:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Our dog Puck will bark in my mother's room for no reason - that we can tell. He just goes off barking intently at one spot which varies from time to time. A couple things could be happening...Like Ania's mommy said she might be smelling or hearing mice. There could definitely be changes in the weather, that is something she'd most likely smell and sense. My other clue would be that your foundation is moving. One day I was sitting on the couch and my dogs started FLIPPING out. I mean they were going nuts barking at one spot in the floor. I just kept telling them to be quiet for a while. About 45 min after they started their madness I hear this giant loud crack/splitting sound and turn around and see our tile splitting down the middle in our entry way. I opened the door and our porch and part of the courtyards cement had split down the middle too. The dogs knew for about an hour before the big split happened. They kept freaking out about this one spot in the entry way, sniffing it, pacing, barking. I had no idea what was peeving them.

So...really, it can be anything. About a third of your dogs brain is taken up by their sense of smell and everything concerning scent...They have an incredible nose and some dogs can hear for up to 2 miles away. It really could be anything. Just keep your eyes and ears open. Sakari seems to be doing that for you right now though. I think if Sakari became extremely concerned about something Shasta would start reacting too, though, don't you think?


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Could it be a mouse (or something) in the walls?:tape2:
> 
> One of the joys of living in a cute, charming older house is easy rodent access. :sad:


I actually thought of something like that...not rodents but termites or something. I don't know if there's termites here, I just thought it. I guess what made it the most strange was that she jumped up, out of her bed, like something was happening right that second. Weirdo.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Our dog Puck will bark in my mother's room for no reason - that we can tell. He just goes off barking intently at one spot which varies from time to time. A couple things could be happening...Like Ania's mommy said she might be smelling or hearing mice. There could definitely be changes in the weather, that is something she'd most likely smell and sense. My other clue would be that your foundation is moving. One day I was sitting on the couch and my dogs started FLIPPING out. I mean they were going nuts barking at one spot in the floor. I just kept telling them to be quiet for a while. About 45 min after they started their madness I hear this giant loud crack/splitting sound and turn around and see our tile splitting down the middle in our entry way. I opened the door and our porch and part of the courtyards cement had split down the middle too. The dogs knew for about an hour before the big split happened. They kept freaking out about this one spot in the entry way, sniffing it, pacing, barking. I had no idea what was peeving them.
> 
> So...really, it can be anything. About a third of your dogs brain is taken up by their sense of smell and everything concerning scent...They have an incredible nose and some dogs can hear for up to 2 miles away. It really could be anything. Just keep your eyes and ears open. Sakari seems to be doing that for you right now though. I think if Sakari became extremely concerned about something Shasta would start reacting too, though, don't you think?


Woah! Now THAT is crazy! Are you kidding me?!! Holy crap! I certainly hope it's NOT that! This house has been here for awhile, the owners, (landlord), lived in it until about 3-5 years ago when they started to rent it out...but that is something I did not even think of. And, hopefully is not the case! Dang! I bet that scared the highlights out of you. I can't even imagine.

I thought something in the walls like bugs, I thought, (cause I read and watch too much t.v. especially Animal Planet with those pets who save their people...forget the show name), electrical, (please do NOT be), I thought weather, I thought, "uh...why ARE you staring intently behind me right now...that's unsettling...don't need no dang ghosts here man", I thought something outside, animal or something...but foundation? Eeeesh!

So...what happens when that happens? Does your homeowners cover that? "Yes, I was just sitting here, watching my dogs freak out and an hour later, the foundation moved and all the tile is cracked. Please cover the expenses, thank you." Seriously...I truly cannot imagine!

I don't know with these dogs. I learn as we go along. To explain: the dog I had in Seattle, I always figured if something happened, like a robbery or I was threatened somehow, she'd just lick the criminal excessively and show them where the goods were. But two times, without me even realizing there was any perceived danger, (it wasn't really danger...she just perceived it that way), she showed me that she would most certainly protect me. I didn't know that until she was 3-4 years old, though.

I think Shasta would protect me against people if he felt one were to threaten...and I guess Sakari is the one who would alert me to things we don't know just yet. But, we'll see as they get older how they will be with me in that regard. Or, maybe they are just dorks who bark at rocks because rocks confuse them. (lol)


----------

